# Rollenpflege, kann ich diese Fett nehmen, oder doch alles nur ölen?



## Muddler (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
habe meine Blue Arc 7500 mal zerlegt, gereinigt und nun wollte ich sie fetten und ölen.
Als Öl hab ich von Shimano das Öl von der Technium oder Penn Öl von der Multi.
Kann ich wohl beides nehmen oder?

Fett hab ich leider nur vom Fahrrad basteln noch welches. Es ist beiges Galli spezial Rennradfett für Kugellager, Tretlager etc .... Kann ich das auch für die Rolle nehmen, oder soll ich warten und mir anderes kaufen.
Evtl. könnte ich ja auch alle Teile nur mit dem Shimanoöl ölen? Scheint bei der Technium so zu sein? 
Oder gibt es auch passendes Fett an der Tanke?

Was kommt eigentlich ins Nadellager? Öl oder Fett?

Wer kann mir helfen?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Franky (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rollenpflege, kann ich diese Fett nehmen, oder doch alles nur ölen?*

Moin... Für Kugellager und das Getriebe nehme ich "kugellagerfett" von Nigrin. Das ist recht "dünn" und hat einen ausreichenden Temperaturbereich (insb. die "Minusgrade" sind für uns eher interessant)... 'n Dröpje Öl dazwischen schadet auch nie...
Ans Nadellager für den "infinitiven Rücklauf" bitte nur Öl... Wenn das Fett zu kalt und damit zu fest ist, "fallen" die Nadeln nicht und der Rücklauf ist wirkungslos.


----------



## Rosi (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rollenpflege, kann ich diese Fett nehmen, oder doch alles nur ölen?*

franky wo gibt es denn solches fett? meine rollen wurden in letzter zeit so oft im salzwasser untergetaucht, irgend wann muß ich die mal auseinander nehmen (lassen). bis jetzt hat  dick nähmaschinenöl von außen immer geholfen. auch am kork und der steckverbindung.


----------



## Franky (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rollenpflege, kann ich diese Fett nehmen, oder doch alles nur ölen?*

@ Rosi:
Das sollte es überall geben, wo Nigrin im Sortiment zu finden ist... Max Bahr hat das in der Autoabteilung rumstehen... Gibt es in einer großen Plastiktube!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rollenpflege, kann ich diese Fett nehmen, oder doch alles nur ölen?*

Das Zeug ist bei mir auch der Grundstoff, + hochwertiges Winter-Motorenöl.

Robuste Korkpflege -> Leinöl


----------



## Charly_Brown (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rollenpflege, kann ich diese Fett nehmen, oder doch alles nur ölen?*

Hallo,

wo bekommt man denn Leinöl? Hab da gerade gar keine Vorstellung. Beim Möbelgeschäft?

Und wie trägst du das Öl dann auf? Einfach mit einem Lappen drüber wischen?

Danke,
         André


----------



## Rosi (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rollenpflege, kann ich diese Fett nehmen, oder doch alles nur ölen?*

guten morgen jungs#h 

nigrin   ist das nun fett oder öl? ich war vorhin fix beim händler, er empfahl rollenöl (balzer) und zeigte mir auch die eine schraube, die ich abschrauben soll, um das öl einzufüllen.

er sagte die rollen (stradic) sind gefettet , bei bedarf soll nur noch nachgeölt werden.


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rollenpflege, kann ich diese Fett nehmen, oder doch alles nur ölen?*

Hallo,

Leinöl gibts in jedem halbwegs gut sortierten Lebensmittelfachgeschäft.
Nimm nach Möglichkeit :q welches aus der Lausitz, zumindest schmeckt das um Längen am besten.#6
 Gibt ein etwas dunkleres Finish und pflegt den Kork.

Ich reibe damit auch die Holzteile an meinem Jagdgewehr ein.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Franky (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rollenpflege, kann ich diese Fett nehmen, oder doch alles nur ölen?*

@ Rosi:
Jedes Fett beginnt zu verharzen und muss ausgewechselt werden. Ausserdem sammelt sich Metallabrieb und anderer Drech drin, so dass die Schmierwirkung eklatant nachlässt! Da bringt auch Ölen durch eine spezielle Schraube, wie fast alle Shimanos sie haben, ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt nicht mehr viel.
Und wenn ich nachfette (nicht öle ), dann mit bereits erwähntem Fett. Ein Tropfen Öl dazu (ich nehme dazu dann harz- und säurefreies "Nähmaschinenöl" aus dem selben Haus ) und die Rolle rennt wieder...


----------



## Rosi (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rollenpflege, kann ich diese Fett nehmen, oder doch alles nur ölen?*

franky, in der rolle wird wasser sein. denn bei schnellem lauf kamen bis gestern abend noch tröpfchen raus. sie läuft nicht mehr so weich wie vor der taucherei. 
also fahr ich nach der arbeit mal bei bahr vorbei und suche nach einer tube.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rollenpflege, kann ich diese Fett nehmen, oder doch alles nur ölen?*

Moin zusammen,

ich nehme als Öl, ausschließlich Waffenöl (Balistol). Gibt es in der Spraydose mit schön langem Schnorchel, damit kommt man überall hin. Es ist zu hundert Prozent Frostfest und ich benutze es auch für die Schnüre.

Als Fett hole ich mir immer Fett aus dem Bootshandel (sewasserbeständig), gibt es in handlichen Tuben. Was für Bootsmotoren gut ist, kann ja für Angelrollen nicht schlecht sein.

Ich habe diese beiden Varianten gewählt, weil ich fast ausschließlich im Salzwasser fische und dies auch bei starken Minusgraden. Bis heute bin ich damit sehr gut gefahren.

Gruß Dorschgreifer


----------



## Rosi (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rollenpflege, kann ich diese Fett nehmen, oder doch alles nur ölen?*

nun habe ich heute doch selbst geschraubt, gefettet und eingeölt. mit nigrin aus der tube und rollenöl. beide rollen laufen wie bolle. morgen früh werden sie wieder kräftig untergetaucht, bevor der horni ganz weg ist aus dem flachen haff. vielen dank für die tipps#6


----------



## Red-Tag (24. November 2006)

*AW: Rollenpflege, kann ich diese Fett nehmen, oder doch alles nur ölen?*

habe noch einen supervorschlag.nehem als öl WD40,aber achtung!!!!!!fülle bzw.sprühe es in ein kleines gefäss und dann mit einer nähnadel tröpfchenweise die rolle ölen,aber nur da wo öl hinkommt.das zeug ist spitze nur nicht zu viel nehmen,die rolle rennt wie ein turbo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. November 2006)

*AW: Rollenpflege, kann ich diese Fett nehmen, oder doch alles nur ölen?*

@Red-Tag
Das ist aber eher eine Kurzfristlösung und nichts für die Reibstellen im Getriebe. Man muss schon zwischen den primären Getriebelaufstellen und den sekundären Stellen wie Bügel+Kurbelgelenke unterscheiden, sowie die Besonderheiten des Rücklaufsperrenlagers berücksichtigen, was ab einer bestimmten Öl o. Fettdicke nicht mehr frei ein/aushakt. Für sekundäre Schmierstellen und außen gehen viele Sachen, auch WD40, aber innen lieber nicht.

Ich habe gerade im Fahrradhandel das weiße weiche Titan Fahrradfett aufgetan 250ml Dose 5,99 EUR, das ist in der Konsistenz die Richtung, die z.B. bei Ryobi+Spro drinnen verwendet wird. Billigere Shimanos hatten eher ein sehr glasiges und grob perlendes Fett drin, die teureren ein einfaches gelbliches, neuere auch weißes Fett in Dünnfilm.
Gut geeignet sind an sich alle Kugellagerfette, auch das Nigrin in einer großen Tube (was ich bei Marktkauf Autoabteilung mal kaufte) ist als Kugellagerfett und salzwasserfest deklariert.

Für die kalte Jahreszeit ist wie beim Automotoröl niedrige Viskosität wichtig, ich habe bei -4 Grad mal eine kleine Rolle ziemlich geschrotet, weil unter schwerer Anhängelast genau das "unendliche" Rücklaufsperrenlager ausgefallen ist (also doch nicht unendlich ), einfach keine Rücklaufsperrenwirkung mehr, der Effekt der auch bei zu zähem Öl oder Fett dort eintritt. Die Rolle ganz ohne Rücklaufsperre hat natürlich was auszuhalten, eine kleine Rolle kann man aber sogar durch nahezu blockierende Getrieberäder noch einmal mit Gewalt einholen, ich wollte ja unbedingt sehen was dran war :g


----------



## Bellyboatangler (28. November 2006)

*AW: Rollenpflege, kann ich diese Fett nehmen, oder doch alles nur ölen?*

Ich benutze seewasserfestes und frostfestes Winchenfett (link) gemixt mit WD40 für die Reibungsflächen, Wd40 für Kurbel und Spule, Rocket Fuel für Kugellager ect.

TG's Red label Rocket Fuel ist das dünnste Oil und die Rolle läuft am schnellsten. Altes Fett bekommt ma besten mit Spiritus oder mit Benzin enfernt.


----------



## LordHelmchen (30. November 2006)

*AW: Rollenpflege, kann ich diese Fett nehmen, oder doch alles nur ölen?*

WD40 oder Ballistol sind nicht zu empfehlen! Beide verharzen verhältnismäsig schnell und greifen Dichtungen und Schnüre an!

Das beste Fett was es gibt ist definitiv das Molykote Dow33 :m

Die 200gr. Tube kostet nur 12 €, und hält wirklich ewig! Der Temperaturbereich reicht von -73 bis +180°


----------



## arno (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rollenpflege, kann ich diese Fett nehmen, oder doch alles nur ölen?*

Moin!
Und wie bekomme ich das alte Öl und Fett aus der Rolle raus?
Kann ich Alkoholspray nehmen?
Aber manche Gehäuse\Innenteile sind auch aus Kunststoff und das könnte ja ins Auge gehen!


----------



## Zanderfänger (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Rollenpflege, kann ich diese Fett nehmen, oder doch alles nur ölen?*

Nähmaschinenöl #h


----------



## Waagemann (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege, kann ich diese Fett nehmen, oder doch alles nur ölen?*

Wollte das Thema noch mal hocholen denn ich hab da einzwei Fragen...

Meine Blue Arc bräuchte auch mal wieder Fett bzw. Öl.
Bisher hatte ich immer normales im Handel erhältliches Öl!

Wollte die Rolle jetzt mal im Innenraum fetten---) Kann ich da Kettenfett vom Fahrrad nehmen oder muss ich mir extra anderes  Fett wie in anderen Themen schon angesprochen holen? 

Wenn ich die Rolle aufschraube kann es da passieren das irgendwelche Federn etc. rauspringen könnten und ich dann den Salat habe und die Rolle nicht wieder zusammengebaut kriege?

mfg


----------



## Breamhunter (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege, kann ich diese Fett nehmen, oder doch alles nur ölen?*

Welche Blue Arc hast du denn? 7000er oder 9000er. Bei der 7000er ist es weniger problematisch zu fetten. Die 9000er hat einen Wormshaft. Hier sollte man Fett benutzen welches besser haftet. Als Öl würde ich ein gutes, *harzfreies *Nähmaschinenöl benutzen. Beim Zerlegen/Zusammensetzen gab es bei mir eigentlich nie Probleme.
Hier steht noch einiges|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege, kann ich diese Fett nehmen, oder doch alles nur ölen?*



Waagemann schrieb:


> Wollte die Rolle jetzt mal im Innenraum fetten---) Kann ich da Kettenfett vom Fahrrad nehmen oder muss ich mir extra anderes  Fett wie in anderen Themen schon angesprochen holen?


Es hängt von der Rolle ab. Die mit Wormschaft (9000,10000) sind anspruchsvoller, die mit dem Verlegeexcenter (7000,8000)  vertragen fast alles wie die "good old ones".



> Wenn ich die Rolle aufschraube kann es da passieren das irgendwelche Federn etc. rauspringen könnten und ich dann den Salat habe und die Rolle nicht wieder zusammengebaut kriege?


Es gibt eine U-Feder für den Rücklaufsperrenhebel, die unter dem Deckel oben bei dem Rollenfuß sitzt und gerne weghüpft.


----------



## zottelthebest (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege, kann ich diese Fett nehmen, oder doch alles nur ölen?*

gibts irgendwo nen bebilderten Thread, wo man sehen kann, was ihr genau alles abbaut und einfettet an der Rolle?


----------



## Breamhunter (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege, kann ich diese Fett nehmen, oder doch alles nur ölen?*



zottelthebest schrieb:


> gibts irgendwo nen bebilderten Thread, wo man sehen kann, was ihr genau alles abbaut und einfettet an der Rolle?



Bitte schön. Nach dieser Anleitung habe ich es sogar geschafft:q


----------



## Waagemann (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege, kann ich diese Fett nehmen, oder doch alles nur ölen?*

Habe meine 720er aufgeschraubt und gefettet!Sie läuft erstklassig...danke für eure Hilfe#6#6#6!


----------



## donlotis (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rollenpflege, kann ich diese Fett nehmen, oder doch alles nur ölen?*



Waagemann schrieb:


> Habe meine 720er aufgeschraubt und gefettet!Sie läuft erstklassig...danke für eure Hilfe#6#6#6!



Welches Fett hast Du benutzt?

Gruß donlotis


----------

